# Ridgid vs. Seekonk no hub torque wrenches



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

A couple weeks ago my Seekonk wrench went out of calibration and started snapping clamps. It is a year and a half old but has worked hard and tightend thousands of clamps. Today I got it back with a beyond repair sticker attached to it.

I see that Ridgid makes one (link) with a lifetime warranty. I'll probably go that route this time. Almost half the cost of the Seekonk and a lifetime warranty seems like a no brainier. The only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't seem to be lockable to back the clamps off.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

stick with the seekonk.. ridgid band wrench is junk...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You get what you pay for.


Yes, that usually holds true. My plumbing supply only stocks Seekonk wrenches so I can't compare the two side by side until I actually buy the Ridgid. Does anyone have one, what's the difference in quality? I can't tell if the Ridgid is metal or plastic or if it's reversible (I don't think it is).


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I started my career using the Ridgid. Then I switched to Seekonk. IMO, there is no comparison to the Seekonk no hub torque wrench!!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Marlin said:


> My plumbing supply only stocks Seekonk wrenches so I can't compare the two side by side until I actually buy the Ridgid.


yeah for good reason....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Marlin said:


> A couple weeks ago my Seekonk wrench went out of calibration and started snapping clamps. It is a year and a half old but has worked hard and tightend thousands of clamps. Today I got it back with a beyond repair sticker attached to it.
> 
> I see that Ridgid makes one (link) with a lifetime warranty. I'll probably go that route this time. Almost half the cost of the Seekonk and a lifetime warranty seems like a no brainier. The only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't seem to be lockable to back the clamps off.


I hate to tell you this but the bad one you have is a one in a million shot!
I would not hesitate to buy another Seekonk. :thumbup:
There really is no comparison...

I can't tell you how old my Seekonk wrench is but I'm pretty sure it qualifies as an antique. I can't say the same about the cheapo's I bought and used when my Seekonk was in for calibration and servicing...:whistling2:

Some of them barely made it through the day without the socket wearing out... Sheesh!:furious:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, I'll be purchasing another Seekonk. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

The Rigid is not reversible. It has a stupid feature whereby you set the ratchet in a "locked" position. It likes to pop out. I never use that feature. I carry a nut driver to use instead.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Double-A said:


> The Rigid is not reversible. It has a stupid feature whereby you set the ratchet in a "locked" position. It likes to pop out. I never use that feature. I carry a nut driver to use instead.


the single most thing I hate about my ridgid T-handle. when running no-hub pipe, most of the time I carry a cordless impact with a 5/16" socket and use the impact to loosen or snug up bands, and the T-handle to get the final tight.

Havent seen or used the Seekonk one, but if it's as good as other say, I may have to invest in one.


----------

